#      1:2

## Ivan*

, !
    R=100...120     R=50      1:2   .      (1/4 L  ).     ,     . 
      1:1, 1:4, 1:9  ..

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

.
1 = 2 

 V1xV1/R1 = V2xV2/R2  (1)
      .   (1)    
N1xN1/R1 = N2xN2/R2

R2/R1 = N2xN2/N1xN1

N2/N1 = √R2/R1
    1:2   1: 1,4.

----------


## Ivan*

,  .    .
ur0gt -   - ,  -    50- ,     (   ).  .
Viad UR4III ,    .         ?  ,  (50  75 )    ?       -  ,  .
UA6LGO  -       50   75  .     ?      ""?  ,  ,     .

----------


## Ivan*

,      .    .     .

    100  600 ,     4   .      1 + (1+2) + (2+3)+3.      1 (1),   2 (2)+3 (3).     100   1  3.   -  1,02...1,03.        .

:      ?
 -        ( )?

----------


## AlexanderT

,  ?    ?
     .

----------


## Ivan*

.              . ..    (+ )       ( ""   ).  ,               .    ,      1,02...1,05.

----------


## RV9CX

http://www.cqham.ru/tr.htm

----------


## Ua7gU

> .
>     .  2:1,
>    50 -  25,   
>     1-30.,      .
> TKS.


  .     .pdf  .       50 -  25 (     50 ).

http://www.realhamradio.com/Stack_Match.htm

----------

!
    ,   .

     .       - .

     .   .

        -       (  ,   )    (2, 100...1),   ()                ?

   ""  ,   -, -                  ?

    ", ""  ..." (    2008. ,      )  (): "...      ,      (  )   (  )    100,        (   )." 
http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-38.htm ,      .    : "  ,          ,        ,        ."

 ?

----------


## UA6BBX

> ,  - =1,02...1,05.     , , ..... - =1,2.     .


,   .   2    ,     .   .     1.5 .         (,     QRO,    ).    1.2     .  ?

----------


## KT608B

,      ,     : http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-38.htm ?                    50    ?      ?

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ?


  ,... :Cool: )))
      ,   ,   .    ,    1/2.25 (50 /112,5 )      :Cool: )  ,     ,  , ,      ....

----------


## RV9CX

,   -      75   1/4  -   ,        (   -   ,     ).
    -    :



> ,   ,   .    ,    1/2.25 (50 /112,5 )     )  ,


   ,     http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?t...2%EE%F0&page=2

----------


## LY1SD

> ,   ,   .    ,    1/2.25 (50 /112,5 )     )  ,     ,  , ,      ....


    ,  ,   .   .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> :


.... , ,     ...  :Cool: )))

----------


## RZ3DOH

> .


 ...  (),  .       8 ,  4   ,  400.   1.2   4   50    .    (50),       S-match.  ,   ..      .

 ,    -  .     ,     :Cool: ))       .         ,  ""  ,    -    .    ""      ,        :Cool: )),    ..

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## LY1SD

> ...  (),  .       8 ,  4


      (   4-),  ,   ,    .   -  , hi!



> 1.2   4


   4-  -   .  : L=4R/2pi*f. R=50 , f. -   =1,8                                                                


> ,    ))       .


    ,   ,   ,        ,     . 


> ,    -  .


  "" -  ,  ,   ,    .   ,  .   (  )     ""  ,       - .      .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 4-  -


 ,     ,    1   7  30 .,     :Cool: )   (    RG-213)  8 ,  ""     ,...            "",       .. 450-500    ....




> .


  ,        .   ,    ,      ..     / .

----------


## RZ6FE

> R=100...120     R=50      1:2   .      (1/4 L  ).


  :

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 4        ""=1700


 ?

----------


## KT608B

,          .      ,      http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-38.htm .    ,   ,     ,    , ..     ,           1 - 30 .  -        ?
                 .        ,         ,       ,         .       ,      ,                 ,    ,            .


           ,                      .   ,  50 .      50 ,    ,    ,    25 .       1,9    3400 .     2 .       ,     50 ,   .      .  50     20        ,   .


-     ? -   - ?         ?

----------


## RV9CX

> -        ?

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 


   ?   -    ,               .     1/1    .

----------


## KT608B

,   ,   FAQ        .     ,              ~20-30 .          .     http://www.cqham.ru/Amidon_Ferrite_Cores.htm   : ,        .     ,    .      ,     .             ,            .       ,       ,          .      ,       = 0, ..       .


  -        ,      ,   ,               30 .   -    ,           ,        , ,   .          ,    .            .    ,    .              .      -      .


     ,              .  ,    http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-38-1.gif    30 ,     = 3000    http://www.cqham.ru/Amidon_Ferrite_Cores.htm .

----------


## leokri

> ,              ~20-30


      ,      .            . 
      .
         (  ). 
          . 
          . 
           . 
    . 
     2         
(  ).    2:3  -          .
           -.             -.    ,   ,    -  .
     .
,    .

----------


## Anvar

!  .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=13302
   2000  30    ,  1,01.    .

----------


## 4Z5JJ

50   12,5  UN-UN
   50  ?
C,    ()  4 ,      .11
http://frenning.dk/OZ1PIF_HOMEPAGE/AN749.pdf
  ,     
 50   12,5  UN-UN.
    -   1,8  10  ,
 - .
  - 4 - 16 ,   ,    -  .

----------


## 3

*KT608B*,       --    :Sad:        .
:  17,5 ,      0,5 (-6 ) +-0.5 ,   ()   Q=17.5[]/1.0[]=17.5
      R=1/(2*Pi*F[]*[]),  =50  R~=1/(2*3.14*17.5*10^6*50  *10^-12)=182 []    Rp*Q=182*17,5=~3183 []
   50  =(3182/50)=~7.98~=8

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

.   ,  80. 
    -400-2,,,,-  50 , -213.
    ,    - ?
  ,     1:2.5
   !  :Wink:

----------


## vladim

> ,    - ?


             (http://www.cqham.ru/rb/redb.html).

----------

*Romas*,  .

----------


## LY1SD

> !   ,  ,  .


     ,   LEMONA,  .    .      EVITA, (    )     . 
   - **  ** ,     6  7.
----------------------------
** ,      ?

----------


## LY1SD

**,   ,      .   -  ,  - .  ,    .   -   .

----------


## LY1SD

> ...         1 : 2 ... ???


 -   #2  .

----------


## LY1SD

, ,  ,    - 1:4. 
---------------------------------------------------
         2/3 - . () 2    3  ,    1:2.25,   50-   112,5 .

----------


## Tube.

"".

----------


## 3

> 12/6  ...   1/2...


 - ,   50/100 ,    (200-2 , ~513214 , =10 )   1   3,6 ,     ,  6*2+6,    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## LY1SD

> 1    3,6  ....   2  T-200-2  Amidon ..   ...


200-2 -     ,  * 10.*     , *   , ,    ,     HF-.* 
  (      700-1000,    AMIDON - *FT200-43* (=850)).   ,  2000-3000.      ,  .  .   !. 



> 12/6  ...   1/2...   ..


 *    1:4,     1:2.* 
  ,    1:2 ( R).    -    2/3.  R - 1:2,25. (50 :112,5 ).
==================
         13 (   ),   4-     ,  1.

*  5 ():*




> - ,   50/100 ,


  6 ,   - 12 ,       1:2.    1:4. - .

----------

> 200-2 -     ,   10.     ,    , ,    ,     HF-.


 http://www.southgatearc.org/techtips/balun.htm

http://antenadx.com.br/PDF/Antenas%2...%20antenna.pdf

----------


## RN6LKU

- 12,    - 12 + 6 = 18!  ,   +  .     . .

----------


## UR7TO

Balun 2- 1.doc      .

----------


## UT4UHG

> 200-2 -     ,   10.     ,    , ,    ,     HF-.


     (   ): http://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/ATU/Smatch/smatcheng.htm  73!

----------


## 3

1:1 ,  50    50   ,   ,  15-20     .

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

!    .   1:2 .   Delta Loop  80m.    ,   !

----------

roma59

----------

.     W3DZZ DAIMOND 80-40-20-10 BU-50,              3.
   =  -1  70, -   ?,        27-13      ,     600  2    = 270- 300  ,  200,     ?

----------

200035106   ,    100      ?              2  14  200 ,   300

----------

RW6HDK

----------

*  42 ():*

[QUOTE=;883374]    ,       -    -      ,   13.-27,  W3DZZ
-DAIMOND 80-40-20 10 , " "    ,   DAIMOND -50     70   1:1

----------

50   - 15,  2000  -25

----------


## 3

**, 50   ,    ,    ,    .

  2000   ,     , ,          :Smile:  
,    ( 1:4,  192 )      400.
 10-     D=2.2   ,    3.0 ,   .    D=1.3      0.5 ,       (   ),            ( ).

*3,*    ,     .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU, RW6HDK

----------

